# Toy/Slot Show Aug 28th Schnecksville Pa



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

There will be a show on Sunday Aug 28th in Schnecksville, Pa on Rt 309, 6 miles North of Rt 22 From 8:30am-1pm.

It is being held at the Schnecksville Fire Hall.

Hope to see you there.
I will have lots of Cheap HO Slots and some Guitars and stuff.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

What part of PA is that in???


Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Eastern PA, near Allentown

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

You should never have to ask where something is ever again. 

If you have a high speed Internet connection and want to find out where anyplace (in the world!) is then download the FREE tool called Google Earth (http://earth.google.com/). It's an application that will let you navigate anywhere. It shows you an aerial view of the location and can have it overlay road maps, points of interests, hotels, gas stations, coffee houses, ATMs, malls, etc. It will even generate driving directions and place the turn directions on the map/picture at the exact intersections. Wickedly cool software, but don't even think about using it unless you have DSL, cable modem, or T1/T3 leased lines. 

The free online mapping and driving directions software from Google is nearly as cool but only good for North America. It also has a satellite view but it's not as sophisticated as the Google Earth program. You can't overlay things. But it runs entirely in the web browser so no download and installation is required. (http://earth.google.com/) 

Both of these apps allow you to pan across the map by pushing the map with your mouse while the primary mouse button is down. 

Google is doing some very amazing things these days.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Google Earth is CREEPY. I looked up my parents' house on Long Island, and zoomed waaaaay in on it, and the satellite picture is so good that I can tell which car they parked in the driveway and which one they parked in the street that day. For some reason, where we live in southern PA isn't that clear. You can tell the shape of the street and some random blobs that look like houses, but that's about it. I'm assuming that they'll eventually get a clearer satellite image...

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Imagine what it would look like if they used military satellite photos...


----------

